# Tampers



## Ameak52 (May 30, 2019)

Hi.

I've just bought a gaggia classic, I was wondering what tamper I should buy.

Would I need a standard one or calibrated?

Could someone advise please

Thankyou


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ameak52 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've just bought a gaggia classic, I was wondering what tamper I should buy.
> 
> ...


 You don't need calibrated. So long as it's 58.(something) (i.e 58.4mm+) they all do the same job.

Beyond that it's a very personal choice. You can buy cheap (Motta £25ish) or go big (Pullman £150+).


----------

